# Any rumors about Adobe CS6?



## AJ (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone have an idea when Adobe is going to launch CS6?

I was about to spring for a CS5.5 suite but my store was out, and said they probably wouldn't get any more copies until the release of the next version. The sales rep was guessing later this month, then shipping a month after that.


----------



## Astro (Mar 20, 2012)

every day from now on....

adobe says spring 2012.

i would not buy CS 5.5 yet.
ACR 7 will only be available with CS 6.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Likewise I am holding off on Lightroom 4 thinking it will be included with Photoshop CS6, or will be a small amount more. When Lightroom 3 was $300, it was $100 add on when you bought Photoshop CS5. For the first month of CS5 or so anyway.


----------



## AJ (Mar 20, 2012)

I need Indesign right away for a project. I figured I might as well buy the suite and upgrade my photoshop at the same time, plus I get Dreamweaver and Flash which I've wanted for some time.

So... for now I'm downloading the trial version of Indesign. Maybe CS6 will be out when my trial is up. If not I'll get a month subscription.


----------



## JR (Mar 20, 2012)

I also hope Adobe include one of the cool features they had demonstrated a few months ago in CS6 which was to help make a picture in focus from a blured image!


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

JR said:


> I also hope Adobe include one of the cool features they had demonstrated a few months ago in CS6 which was to help make a picture in focus from a blured image!



Hahaha I hope your joking. =) It would be awesome if it could... With the lack in features from 5 to 5.5 and the heavy inclusion of 3d graphics/animation in the 5 over the 4, i wonder what else they can do to 6 other than make it more seamless/user friendly... Improve their focus stacking feature/panoramas? I would love a brush like the smart brush in ACR and lightroom where it can selectively sharpen/blur/saturate/desaturate/etc in one tool rather than masking/selecting etc.. It will be interesting. Also I'd like them to update flash catalyst so it makes smaller for condensed flash files other than ginormous files it currently outputs...


----------



## Astro (Mar 20, 2012)

JR said:


> I also hope Adobe include one of the cool features they had demonstrated a few months ago in CS6 which was to help make a picture in focus from a blured image!



don´t hold your breath.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I also hope Adobe include one of the cool features they had demonstrated a few months ago in CS6 which was to help make a picture in focus from a blured image!
> ...



Not a joke. It was previewed at Adobe's annual conference. There is a video with the demo, although they were coy about whether or not it would make it into CS6. I believe though that there was some debate over whether the demo photo was an example of motion blur or out of focus. Of course, some help with either would be nice. There is also a video of a confirmed feature that will better mimic background bokeh. If they can pull that one off effectively it could reduce the advantages of using a full frame sensor as opposed to an APS-C.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 20, 2012)

unfocused said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Here's a link to an article with the youtube link:

http://www.digitalartsonline.co.uk/news/?newsID=3310115

Bring on the drunken photographer at weddings still getting 'that shot'... Lol. 8)
Seriously though, this could be really helpful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2012)

There have been some Adobe demos of new features. There are now 7 videos demonstrating the new features.

http://photorumors.com/


----------



## Astro (Mar 20, 2012)

it´s pretty obvious that the deblurring will not make it into CS 6.
maybe in a CS 6.5 update. it was not even in the beta... and afaik it is not in the current previews.

32 bit support for all filters would be nice.. but i don´t hold my breath for that either.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2012)

To get back to the original question, Astro is correct: Adobe says spring 2012. Given all the official and semi-official preview videos out there, I'm guessing sooner rather than later.

I missed this, but apparently Adobe also announced last year that there were moving to a two-year upgrade schedule for major upgrades, with one-year between minor releases (CS 5.5 for example). They are also adopting a new upgrade policy that apparently will mean no upgrade pricing for editions going back more than one full release (for example, no upgrades from CS4 to CS6. Bummer.)

I realize that Adobe doesn't have any real competitors for their market niche, so they can afford to be more forthright about their schedules, but sure would be nice if camera manufacturers were a bit more transparent about their upgrade schedules. 

I wonder if it would help or hurt sales if Canon were to just say: "While we cannot lock ourselves into a rigid schedule because it would run the risk of denying our customers ready access to the latest improvements in technology, we are generally aiming for a X-year release schedule on our X-D line of cameras."


----------



## Astro (Mar 20, 2012)

there is a "grace" period till the end of 2012 for CS3 & CS4 users to upgrade to CS6


----------

